# looking to build an engine and I came across this modification



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Has anyone on the forum tried this? Best thing is I have a set of these lifter already! I have been back and fourth on getting a flat tappet camshaft but worry about loosing a lobe.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> Has anyone on the forum tried this? Best thing is I have a set of these lifter already! I have been back and fourth on getting a flat tappet camshaft but worry about loosing a lobe.


Found this on the PY site. Start reading as it may answer your questions. 






Pontiac V8s: Retrofitting GM Roller Lifters - Page 6 - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Pontiac V8s: Retrofitting GM Roller Lifters Pontiac - Street



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I know of some skilled engine builders that have been doing this for a long time. I've not tried it myself yet.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Seems like a nice idea. Anyone on this forum running this setup with any issues?


----------

